# "Retrieving data", then "Resolution not supported"



## miketx (Sep 22, 2005)

Recently I have a Tivo Mini, when it is waking up from the TV being turned off for a while, says "Retrieving data", followed by "Resolution not supported".....and gets stuck at this point. I didn't find any threads on the topic. And pushing the resolution button on the bottom of the Mini has zero impact. Nothing changes until I do a power cycle. Then it is good for another day or so.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

"Retrieving data" is a message from your TV, not the TiVo. I remember seeing it a bunch of times, but can't place the brand..JVC?

Does the Up Arrow button cycle through the Output Resolutions coming out of the TiVo?

-KP


----------



## miketx (Sep 22, 2005)

This is a Vizio TV, but you are probably correct. However, I'm pretty sure the cause of it is the Mini. I've had alot of problems with Minis on my network lately (MoCA....and all cables are good, and signal strength/quality is good). Guess I'll just keep troubleshooting. I have another TV (Olevia...dead brand, but good TV) that always loses HDMI connection with the Tivo....only a Tivo power cycle fixes it.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Your Mini is outputting a Resolution that your TV can't handle.

You'll need to change it.

The Up Arrow works for that on a TE3 TiVo.

-KP


----------



## miketx (Sep 22, 2005)

The TV can handle the resolution (1080i). It plays fine most days, and used to work perfect 100%......just sometimes gets "out of sync", or something like that in the past few months. This morning it did it, as usual. This time I unplugged the HDMI cable, pulled the power on the TV, then plugged everything back in, instead of power cycling the Mini. Worked. I still think it is a sync problem originating from the Mini, since I've seen something similar on another TV (and different Mini).


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Are you using any form of Power Savings on the TiVo or putting it in Standby manually?

Around here, that's usually considered bad form.

But, there's been (recent) examples of the opposite solving issues similar to this.

-KP


----------



## Allan L. (Aug 23, 2017)

I have this problem. I blame the TiVo because I can boot the Vizio with any other input without error. It is intermittent. Cycling power or cycling through inputs usually fixes. Minor inconvenience unless one day it is no longer intermittent. I get this on the TiVo, not the Mini.


----------



## Steve Colby (Jul 15, 2020)

I have the same problem; however, I'm using a TIVO Roamio. It didn't use to do this and started about a month ago.


----------



## Allan L. (Aug 23, 2017)

Steve Colby said:


> I have the same problem; however, I'm using a TIVO Roamio. It didn't use to do this and started about a month ago.


Yes. I didn't make clear that this is happening with a TiVo Roamio in my case. Our system also includes a TiVo mini connected to another Vizio TV, but it's not happening with the mini at all.


----------

